#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  09-10 марта занятия с Ламой Джонанг

## Kirill M

Друзья!
9 и 10 февраля 2013г.
09.03.13 - центр Шамбала - 18-00 - 21-00 Медитация с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо - стоимость 300р. (ул. Марксасская 9, м. Пролетарская).
10.03.13 - центр Джоананг - 18-00 -21-00 Медитация с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо (ул. Окружной проезд 16, комн 113, 2 этаж, м. Партизанская).

www.jonangpa.ru

----------

